# One last Atlas project and bac to the MG



## Uncle Buck (Jan 2, 2012)

I have a 12" Craftsman version of that Atlas that I upgraded with a QCTP a couple of years back myself. If you don't mind, would you elaborate on this statement I copied from your original post. "*adding roller thrust bearings to the compound screw," *I am wondering if this might be an enhancment that I could make to my machine, but unfortunately cannot visualize what you did in my mind.


----------



## Tommie D (Jan 2, 2012)

Uncle Buck,
I think If I have done this right, this post will show you the upgrade.
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/show...g-roller-bearings-to-an-atlas-10-12”-compound


----------



## Uncle Buck (Jan 4, 2012)

Uncle Buck said:


> I have a 12" Craftsman version of that Atlas that I upgraded with a QCTP a couple of years back myself. If you don't mind, would you elaborate on this statement I copied from your original post. "*adding roller thrust bearings to the compound screw," *I am wondering if this might be an enhancment that I could make to my machine, but unfortunately cannot visualize what you did in my mind.



Thank you!


----------



## HMF (Jan 4, 2012)

Promoted to an article in the Lathes section on the Home page.

Soon, we will need to have a contest, $10 prize to the person whose article gets the most hits (views).


Nelson


----------

